

Heyzap: Online games reach the long tail - immad
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/yourbusiness/businesstechnology/4515301/Online-games-reach-the-long-tail.html

======
daveambrose
Congrats! How did you go about getting the Telegraph to write about you?

------
ewiethoff
Wasn't the Long Tail debunked a few months ago?
(<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/11/07/long_tail_debunked/>)

~~~
TrevorJ
I think people just re-brand old ideas as new ones every so often. A couple
years ago people would have just said it's a "Niche Market", but now it's long
tail.

